# Major differences between Minolta XG-M and X-370?



## Kristov (Mar 20, 2010)

I am currently using my Dad's XG-M for my B&W class. I also won an ebay auction for a X-370 a couple days ago. They seem to be relatively similar, but I can't seem to find any concrete differences. 

Are there any Minolta experts here? Or someone that can compare them side by side?

Thanks in advance.


The specific auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190379882101&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## stephen (Mar 23, 2010)

The X-370 is an overall slightly more advanced camera.

The XG-M does not have all the electronics of the 370.

Some obvious differences. 

The XG-M has an exposure control knob.  The 370 does not.  You have to advance or decline the film speed to get the same effect on the 370.

ON the 370 the self-timer switch also can function as an exposure lock.  The XG-M does not have that feature.

The 370 is missing the depth of field preview button that is on the XG-M  I'm not sure there is a work around for that on the 370.

I believe the 370 will tell you not only where it suggests you move to meter to mid tone but it also tells you where your speed is set.  So you could adjust your speed without having to take your eyes off the viewfinder.  Meaning I think you get more signals inside the viewfinder from the on board electronics with the 370.  I own a 370 but have not yet shot with it.

Really, the 370 is just a slightly more sophisticated camera than the XG-M but also missing one or two items the XG-M has.  They may be a virtual draw if you line up all the ins and outs.

My XG-M seized up on me a few weeks back after my having owned it since the 80' but not used it for 16 years.  So for the first time, I sent it out to be cleaned, lubed, retimed, and repaired.  Now it's like brand new again.  I'm presently shooting with the X-700 but am adding the XG-M back into my rotation.

My guy charged me 58 bucks to do a full job on the XG-M including the repair work.


----------



## Kristov (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, that actually has helped alot. I knew they were quite similar, but the specifics I have had a hard time nailing down. I appreciate the heads up though. 

Many thanks.


----------



## MattxMosh (Apr 3, 2010)

stephen said:


> The X-370 is an overall slightly more advanced camera.
> 
> The XG-M does not have all the electronics of the 370.
> 
> ...



I have to ask.. I'm in Massachusetts and need my XG-1 fixed, who's your guy?


Also, that was a pretty good deal on that X-370.


----------



## Early (Apr 9, 2010)

stephen said:


> The X-370 is an overall slightly more advanced camera.
> 
> The XG-M does not have all the electronics of the 370.


I never handled the X-370, and I'm curious to find out if it had true metered manual.  I know both the XG-M and the X-570 had it which is why I always preferred them over the X-700.


----------



## stephen (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm using a place called Garry's camera on-line.  Garry's Camera Repair  They have done great work for me.


----------



## Kendustin (May 11, 2010)

I think it's better to have deal with Minolta X-700 or an X-570 rather than going for X-370 as they both seems far better in built than X-370, which is a highly cost reduced version of the X-570. And XG-M are really hard to get repaired.


----------



## christopher walrath (May 12, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> I have to ask.. I'm in Massachusetts and need my XG-1 fixed, who's your guy?
> 
> 
> Also, that was a pretty good deal on that X-370.


 

What is your defect on the XG-1?  I know some tricks and have fixed a few bums on the last few years just by folling around.  They were paper weights if I didn't.

What is it doing/ not doing that requires attention?


----------

